# Any one doing there BMQ this summer?



## Mystix (2 Jun 2004)

Just wondering if there are any fellow recruits who are doing there BMQ this summer. I'm not sure but I think I'm doing mine at CFB Connaught (Ottawa) or CFB Kingston, either way it should be a good time.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (2 Jun 2004)

Thank you for that oh so vital information. My day is now complete.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Jun 2004)

;D ;D I think Alpha's having a bad day..


----------



## Mystix (2 Jun 2004)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> ;D ;D I think Alpha's having a bad day..



 or he just enjoys being gay.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (2 Jun 2004)

Mystix said:
			
		

> Sh0rtbUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're very talented, what with being able to judge my sexual orientation from a single post over the internet and all.


----------



## yot (2 Jun 2004)

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> Mystix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol  ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Jun 2004)

agh..this thread is goin down hill and fast. Calling members of the forum "gay" isnt exactly tactful, at least make it clever, or at least a little witty...for my own entertainment of course..  :tank:


----------



## winchable (2 Jun 2004)

I'd say Mystix was simply trying to find out if anyone else was doing the same BMQ he was, or just generally seeing if anyone else is in the same boat.

The gay comment was unacceptable, as was the sarcastic second post.
Take a breather before you post something folks, makes for a smoother day for everyone, moderators and posters alike.
Now make-up and get back on topic.


The Management.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (4 Jun 2004)

I finally found out that I am going to Dunduran, Sask. ( I'm not sure how to spell it ). It goes july 2 to aug 24 I believe.


----------



## Da_man (4 Jun 2004)

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> Thank you for that oh so vital information. My day is now complete.




stop being such a complete asshole.    

Back on topic, im doing my bmq this summer, but at laval (i think)


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (4 Jun 2004)

Were All Big Kids Here Keep it Civi,l The Way you Act here Believe it Or Not Can be Taken As The way you Represent Your Country And Your Military. So it Keep to The Dull Roar We All love.


----------



## PnkrWeb (4 Jun 2004)

wel not my BMQ but imd oing mt SQ at Valcartier  25may to 16 june


----------



## stukirkpatrick (4 Jun 2004)

> I finally found out that I am going to Dunduran, Sask. ( I'm not sure how to spell it ). It goes july 2 to aug 24 I believe.



muahahahahhahahahahahah....


actually, its not such a bad place, once you get to know it.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (4 Jun 2004)

> Back on topic, im doing my bmq this summer, but at laval (i think)



You wouldn;t happen to be doing your BMQ at the 4e Vandoos base would you?


----------



## Da_man (5 Jun 2004)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> > Back on topic, im doing my bmq this summer, but at laval (i think)
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn;t happen to be doing your BMQ at the 4e Vandoos base would you?




I have yet to be called for details, the only thing i know is that im starting on July 5th and its probably at Laval.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (5 Jun 2004)

Are you reserves?   If so, and you're doing your training in Laval, you're probably doing it at the 4e Royal 22e armory.

Those Vandoos guys are hard....trust me.  I had my BMQ there during the winter.  It's going to be quite a challenge.


----------



## Dan Gerous (5 Jun 2004)

I'm leaving for Meaford, ON on June 26th.  Most of the people I know who have been there say the ground is mostly rock and digging there is so much fun.  They haven't been there in a while but I doubt it has changed.


----------



## Northern Touch (6 Jun 2004)

Nate M said:
			
		

> I'm leaving for Meaford, ON on June 26th.  Most of the people I know who have been there say the ground is mostly rock and digging there is so much fun.  They haven't been there in a while but I doubt it has changed.



I'm supposed to be heading to Meaford too, although I haven't been called yet, but I was told last week "your good to go for the summer".

Which unit are you with?


----------



## G-spot (6 Jun 2004)

I'm leaving 28th for meaford.  Anyone with 48th Highlanders?


----------



## MasterRaistlin (11 Jun 2004)

I'm heading out to Shilo on 27-June. Can't wait...have been waiting for a year for this  ;D


----------



## Moltar (11 Jun 2004)

ditto for Meaford on the 26th.    see ya there.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (11 Jun 2004)

:gunner:


----------



## JBP (13 Jun 2004)

I am suppose to go to either Meaford or Borden, in reserves. They told me they'd have a final decision by 06/16/04 so to call CFRC Hamilton that day for the YES or NO... It will probably be a "NO". They said they're just waiting to get my file back from Borden but it's taking awhile. Me and 5 other guys are waiting on final word. I hope to god they say I am going because I already got a leave of absence from work and got the family+girlfriend all ready for it.

Congratulations for those of you who know for sure your going! Hope to see you all there!!!

 :threat:


----------



## Lost_Warrior (13 Jun 2004)

Heading for ValCartier for my QS Just 25th.


----------



## MasterRaistlin (13 Jun 2004)

Recruit Joe said:
			
		

> I am suppose to go to either Meaford or Borden, in reserves. They told me they'd have a final decision by 06/16/04 so to call CFRC Hamilton that day for the YES or NO... It will probably be a "NO". They said they're just waiting to get my file back from Borden but it's taking awhile. Me and 5 other guys are waiting on final word. I hope to god they say I am going because I already got a leave of absence from work and got the family+girlfriend all ready for it.
> 
> Congratulations for those of you who know for sure your going! Hope to see you all there!!!
> 
> :threat:



ahh good old Borden.....that's where my file got held up last year also even though I have no health problems at all. Made me miss BMQ last year by 1 week! Oh well, everything happens for a reason right?


----------



## JBP (13 Jun 2004)

Ohh god... I hate hearing that from you. I was expecting the worst, but, I hate to hear it! 

So your going this summer now? Did you at least get to swear in and train on your regular week night with your regiment when you were declined last summer or what? Please don't tell me they'll say "Sorry pal, you'll have to wait to do ANYTHING until next summer!"...

That would honestly SUCK...

I'd be very  :rage:


----------



## Moltar (13 Jun 2004)

If you miss out on summer, you should be able to do a weekend bmq in the fall.  check with your unit.


----------



## quebecrunner (13 Jun 2004)

Its good to see that some were trained / will be trained with my old unit (4R22R). Hehehe... I know some of the nco, and believe me, it will be a good BMQ. 

 :evil:


----------



## Noyon (13 Jun 2004)

Ill be doing mine at CFB Kingston.


----------



## MasterRaistlin (14 Jun 2004)

Recruit Joe said:
			
		

> Ohh god... I hate hearing that from you. I was expecting the worst, but, I hate to hear it!
> 
> So your going this summer now? Did you at least get to swear in and train on your regular week night with your regiment when you were declined last summer or what? Please don't tell me they'll say "Sorry pal, you'll have to wait to do ANYTHING until next summer!"...
> 
> ...



Oh yeah...I was sworn in on 2-September last year. Some units do that, but I've heard of some units who don't care because they have so many people applying anyway. That way they only get the people who obviously want to be there since they have to wait another year. But yeah, our unit hired us on because of retention purposes. It was a good to be a PAT first I think. We'll be way ahead of people who, say, just started the day before and don't even know how to put their webbing together (or even know what webbing is!). Good luck on getting your papers back this summer, but remember, it's not the end of the world if you don't.


----------



## Dan Gerous (15 Jun 2004)

Northern Touch said:
			
		

> Nate M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with RHF Cambridge.  You?


----------



## agent911 (15 Jun 2004)

I was supposed to be doing BMQ/SQ this summer at the new engineer spt. sqn. in Chilliwack but I just talked to my recruiter because I hadn't heard any confirmations, and it turns out my medical files are still held up in Borden   :rage: :rage: :rage: So it looks like I wont be doing anything this summer unless Borden gets there butt in gear. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dan Gerous (15 Jun 2004)

My medical file took almost 6 months.  I sent in my forms as soon as I could get them and it reviewed it twice, but it took 9 months from when I handed in my application and when I was sworn in.


----------



## agent911 (15 Jun 2004)

Holy crap, thats horrible. So I have no chance what so ever of making bmq/sq on july 2nd, and probably no chance of making only the bmq in mid july. That really sucks, because I planned my whole summer around it. I mean my medical file and everything reached the recruiting office on june second. and i still have no chance!? 

Does everyone normally have to have a medical form filled out by there doctor, or is this only if you have some sort of condition?


----------



## Noyon (16 Jun 2004)

Nate M said:
			
		

> My medical file took almost 6 months.   I sent in my forms as soon as I could get them and it reviewed it twice, but it took 9 months from when I handed in my application and when I was sworn in.



Holy crap, took me less than a week.



			
				agent911 said:
			
		

> Holy crap, thats horrible. So I have no chance what so ever of making bmq/sq on july 2nd, and probably no chance of making only the bmq in mid july. That really sucks, because I planned my whole summer around it. I mean my medical file and everything reached the recruiting office on june second. and i still have no chance!?
> 
> Does everyone normally have to have a medical form filled out by there doctor, or is this only if you have some sort of condition?



Dont bet on it, like I said I got a call from the recruiting office that I passed my medical examination etc. and I would be able to go to BMQ in July.

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Lost_Warrior (16 Jun 2004)

I have to leave for Meadford from Montreal on July 20th for my MOC (armored recce) course.

ANy idea how im supposed to get all the way up there?


----------

